# Online Portals For Medical PG Entrance Exam



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

Hi all,

I found some online portals providing contents and some useful information for Medical PG Entrance Exam preparation
1. A Medical E-Learning Portal for PG Medical Entrance Coaching.
2. Online Medical & Dental Entrance Exam Self Study Portal India
3. MCQsOnline - Online Collection of MCQs of Medical PG Entrance Exams

And the entrance book portal has discussion forum in which students can ask doubts and get clarified by the medical experts. 
Hope you also find it useful.


----------



## PG_aspirant (May 8, 2015)

Online coaching is very much popular these days because you can study anytime and anywhere with it. As most of the competitive exams are being conducted online, so joining an online coaching will help you to prepare accordingly. There are so many portals available online which you can join for better preparation. I used MyPGMEE for PG medical entrance exam preparation. Elsevier has built MyPGMEE with Dr. Mudit Khanna for medical aspirants. MyPGMEE contains a huge database with its detailed answers and also mock test papers to analyze your preparation level.


----------

